# Help with Wagner Parsifal



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

Where is "Good friday spell/music" located in a complete parsifal recording?

I know it's in act 3 i think. 

I'm getting into Wagner. Apologizes. 

Thanks.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Should begin around two minutes after Gurnemanz sings the line "Gesegnet sei, du Reiner, durch das Reine!" in Act 3.

Start from 02:00: 



 and it continues here: 



.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

annaw said:


> Should begin around two minutes after Gurnemanz sings the line "Gesegnet sei, du Reiner, durch das Reine!" in Act 3.
> 
> Start from 02:00:
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I just wanted to hear Karajan and Barenboim's interpretations but couldn't find it in single track versions.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are splendid versions of that music ...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

444mil said:


> Where is "Good friday spell/music" located in a complete parsifal recording?
> 
> I know it's in act 3 i think.
> 
> ...


Did you search the OPERA section?


----------

